# I am tired of trying!



## imjustdone (Jul 1, 2013)

My husband of 22 years does not treat me with respect, he is controlling and always has been. 
Recently he has been going to the casino every weekend and leaving me with all the kids. 
We have been on a couple of camping trips and he doesn't stay there with us, he goes home at night and again I am stuck with the kids.
He never wants to do anything as a family and he also doesn't lift a finger around the house or with any of the kids activities. 
I am think I can do all this on my own. What do I need him for?

He talks to me like I am stupid and is always demeaning me. I can't remember when the last time was I go a compliment from him about anything!!

I just want some advice on what to do!


----------



## JohnC_depressed (Dec 6, 2012)

Provided there is no infidelity or real abuse, strongly suggest MC. Need to define what is in bounds vs. out of bounds. Sounds like he is out of bounds right now. A married man should not be hanging out in bars, casinos, etc. without his wife. If he is cheating its time to call it quits. Good luck to you.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

imjustdone said:


> My husband of 22 years does not treat me with respect, he is controlling and always has been.
> Recently he has been going to the casino every weekend and leaving me with all the kids.
> We have been on a couple of camping trips and he doesn't stay there with us, he goes home at night and again I am stuck with the kids.
> He never wants to do anything as a family and he also doesn't lift a finger around the house or with any of the kids activities.
> ...


Well, you have allowed this for 22 years. Where is his incentive to change? The change has to start with you...stop tolerating this behavior. Insist on marriage counseling, or divorce. If he wont go, then go by yourself, and get your exit plan started.


----------

